# Hills adding a polyethylene (plastic) coating to their kibble.....Yum!



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Bet you can add milk and it will stay crunchy. Kind of reminds me of National Lampoons Christmas Vacation where he was working on a coating for cereal that was impervious to milk. Not only yuck, but probably not an upgrade for their food, but then I don't think much of Hills to start with.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Bet you can add milk and it will stay crunchy. Kind of reminds me of National Lampoons Christmas Vacation where he was working on a coating for cereal that was impervious to milk. Not only yuck, but probably not an upgrade for their food, but then I don't think much of Hills to start with.


I dont like Hills either. They claim its going to extend the shelf life of their food but they dont seem to care it wont extend the life of our loved ones. Im slowly starting to be pushed back to raw.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I like Kraft Singles... aren't they pretty much plastic? haha


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I like Kraft Singles... aren't they pretty much plastic? haha


If were talking about the cheese slices yes, haha. I love them to. But I dont eat a package of them every day for a meal for the rest of my life (tho I would if I could)


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

There is good reason I won't feed their food and this just adds to that. Its all about the bottom line for them.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

It is not much different than the unscrupulous use of powdered, industrial-made Pea Protein in many foods.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Did they switch to Made-in-China food?

Yes... some chinese manufacturers are sneaking in plastic based foods for maximized profits for human consumption, such as plastic rice, plastic noodles, etc....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OK, when I read threads like this that originate from the truth about pet foods, I usually contact the food manufacturer for their reaction. I received a response from Hills today:



> Thank you for visiting HillsPet.com and contacting us with your question. Your interest in our Company and our fine products is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Hill's does not and has no plans to add plastic to any of its pet foods. In fact, Hill’s performs 60 quality checks on each batch to ensure that all Hill's® Science Diet® and Hill’s® Prescription Diet® pet foods are safe to feed your pet.
> 
> ...


Please, take anything Susan Thixton posts with a HUGE grain of salt. This is the second post in as many weeks that I find misleading.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yet another hit piece based on speculation rather than fact from a website whose agenda is becoming more and more rabid. Why do people trust what this lady posts when she's so obviously willing to distort the truth?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

There food is anything but fine and quality IMO. I wouldnt even feed their food to a chicken let a lone a dog :S So really with or without plastic I still believe they are a crap company


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A1Malinois said:


> There food is anything but fine and quality IMO. I wouldnt even feed their food to a chicken let a lone a dog :S So really with or without plastic I still believe they are a crap company


But if they're not making good food, let's criticize them on the facts rather than criticizing them over assumptions based on an extreme reading of a patent application.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hills posted a comment to the truth about pet foods site:



> I work for Hill's and wanted to clarify a couple items. Hill's does not add plastic to any of our pet foods and has no plans to do so. For any company that invests in research and innovation, it simply is common in a patent application to include broad descriptions of ingredients, technology or processes - even those that will not be used.
> However, we ARE reformulating our Science Diet® foods to contain animal proteins such as chicken, chicken meal, fish meal as the first ingredient, and more natural ingredients with no chicken by-product, artificial colors or flavors. More details at: http://www.hillspet.com/our-company/science-diet-n...


Here is the link referenced: Science Diet - New Recipe, New Packaging, More Natural Ingredients


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I heard they were also taking corn out of their food. Oh boy, what will they do with all those "Corn is so healthy for your pets" flyers....


----------

